# Anybody in Vegas around Oct 25-30?



## Zwiefel (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm going to be in Vegas for a work conference 10/25-29...wondering if any other Knerds will be in the area and want to meet-up?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 2, 2015)

Karring, Chuckles, Salty and I should come see you.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 2, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Karring, Chuckles, Salty and I should come see you.



GD right you should.....


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 3, 2015)

I can't even imagine how that would go. 

Chicken and Waffles at Bouchon for breakfast. Hmmmm.


----------



## heldentenor (Oct 3, 2015)

Speaking of chicken (and sorry for the OT post), you been to 4 Bells yet Chuckles? Not bad for Yankee fried chicken.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 3, 2015)

Haven't been to 4 bells yet. Heard mixed reviews but nothing about the chicken. Had the fried chicken at Revival recently and it was very good.


----------



## panda (Oct 5, 2015)

one of my cooks worked at bouchon. count me in! you can find me at the roulette tables.


jk, too broke, but i can dream...


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 6, 2015)

panda said:


> one of my cooks worked at bouchon. count me in! you can find me at the roulette tables.
> 
> 
> jk, too broke, but i can dream...



awww man...for 3 sentences, I was stoked!


----------

